# Air gunners?



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2020)

Just thought I'd start a conversation to see if there are any air gunners here. I know there's a bunch of powder burners, lol, and I'm one. But I also have an interest in air riles. My old Sheridan air rifle has pooped out on me. I cant send it away to be resealed until after this Corona stay at home order comes to pass. But I have been looking at getting another air rifle anyway. PCP's (pre charged pneumatics) are cool but very expensive, and then you need another air tank and have to either pay to have them refilled at a dive shop or invest in a very expensive compressor. These guns store 2,000 to 3,500 psi of air in them. So I have been looking at a fairly new gun on the market. Its Chinese which I'm not crazy about, but the airgun community raves about it. It's called the nova freedom. It's a pump rifle but also a pcp. 


It's a pump of a different kind, you pump it up to 3,500 psi, takes about 50 or so pumps, but then it gives you multiple shots. Pump it up about 10 times every 5 shots after that. It has a 10 shot magazine too. Comes in .177 or .22 caliber. I'd go with .22. In .22 you can expect velocities of 800 to 900 fps. And get this, it's under $400 without the scope. And it doesn't have the recoil of a break barrel Springer.
A full on pcp that I was looking at was over $1,500, I just cant do that right now. But this I could maybe do and still be able to shoot cheap. Just wondered what you air gunners think of this?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2020)

I have a break barrel and a scope. Not sure off hand the brand. I bought it at a tag sale for $40! and I have a couple of old pumps. I keep one of the pumps (crossman) next to the back door to scoot the coons and skunks away from the bird feeders droppings at night when I'm letting the dog out. They're real stubborn, so I only pump it a couple of times for their butts. It's an old one from the 80s so it has little power.
My other pump is an old one too. I need to replace the o rings and something else to make it work again. It's a nice wooden stock pump. I have to order the kit from bay.
I bet they have replacement kits for yours. You're handy....

I like that one Greg. I haven't seen that kind before. But my younger brother may have. He has a couple of air guns. I'll ask em about it....

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2020)

Buds has it for $324! Plus $19 shipping....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2020)

That's a pretty good deal. I've never dealt with them before. I was going to order it through airguns of Arizona because of their reputation for service. $379 through them. I'm thinking I may call them and see if they'll match it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2020)

Buds is decent to deal with. The guys on mossbergowners use them quite often. I haven't seen any complaints about em.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 21, 2020)

I may give them a try.........that is a great price.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2020)

Well I placed the order.
Gun from buds.
Ammo from air gun depot.
Hawk scope from amazon.
I might not get some stuff until mid may due to cv19.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2020)

I dont think there is a need for a ffl to purchase an air rifle, buds hasnt requested one yet, so I'll see what happens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks like a versatile gun Greg. Price not unreasonable either.
Still have my childhood air guns, a Crosman 150 CO2 (first model with CO2??) that I got when I was about 10 or 12, and a Benjamin 342 I saved for and bought when I was about 14 I think, circa ‘73.
The pistol got rebuilt about 10 years ago with valve work to make the air flow cleaner. Just popped a new cartridge in it and works fine, no leaks.
The rifle has never been rebuilt and will still pump up. Crazy accurate with the iron sights. I’ve still got the original box too.
I try to keep a couple pumps in it when stored. Both are 22s.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2020)

I used to have a Benjamin rifle like that when I was a kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2020)

I remember there always being this rivalry with the Sheridans, like Ford vs Chevy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2020)

I was just sitting here thinking about my old Benjamin, wish I still had that gun. I remember stripping all the blueing off of it with 0000 steel wool and 3n1 oil. It was brass under the blueing, it looked so cool when it was all polished up. And it was accurate and powerful too. Dang I wish I had that gun today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2020)

I'll get my Sheridan fixed eventually. It was a tack driver when it worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2020)

Well the scope shipped, I'll get that before the rifle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2020)

Here's what I have....

The break barrel one....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2020)

The old backdoor one....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2020)

And the broken one....

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 23, 2020)

The first one, the break barrel is a decent quality gun. The others are guns we all abused when we where kids, lola lot of birds died with those guns, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 27, 2020)

Messaged buds guns today to see when they might ship. Ordered on the 22nd, they have collected the payment from my acct. Said it could take 15 working days to ship because of the increase in orders. Grrr, and so I wait.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 27, 2020)

Had a nice pistol, co2 powered or pump, gave it to my son when he was 14 or so. No clue where it could be now. Neighbors had several Crossman pump rifles when we were kids. We read, 3 pumps, so why not 15? Well, the door was down on the mail box. Made it in the box, and out through the back with the .177 pellet. The mail box was 95' from the porch. I had a new appreciation for them pellet guns and a better feel for Lewis and Clark. I also apologized to their parents for shooting the box. Our box was on main street, 8 tenths of a mile away, otherwise I would have likely shot it. Guess it could be argued as a federal offense in some ways...Those were some fun times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 27, 2020)

I hunted small game when I was a kid with several air rifles, crossman .177, Benjamin .22, Sheridan 5mm. Took rabbits, quail, and doves mostly.
As an adult I get a kick out of shooting rats, lol. None around my house though because I feed the ferral cats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 27, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I hunted small game when I was a kid with several air rifles, crossman .177, Benjamin .22, Sheridan 5mm. Took rabbits, quail, and doves mostly.
> As an adult I get a kick out of shooting rats, lol. None around my house though because I feed the ferral cats.



Air guns for hunting were not legal in PA, not sure if they are yet. Know several air rifles were used in State Collage to thin small game by certain frats, well at least they cooked them and ate them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 28, 2020)

Scope came today!

I dont know if I can use the rings that came with it yet, I might have to get a taller set to clear the magazine. The gun has a rotary magazine that loads from the top.


 Its a thing of beauty. Lol.


 Specs.......

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 28, 2020)

Took my Crosman 150 out to hit a splatter target. Man I suck, but in my defense I wasn’t using any steady, just sitting in s chair. This is about 20 ft away and I had to do some adjusting of the rear site to get things closer to center.
So, I looked up to verify what this model was first for, ... it was the use of the modern day Powerlet 12 gram cartridge. 
@woodtickgreg , looking forward to hearing how things go once you get that new scope dialed in!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 28, 2020)

They still haven't shipped the gun yet and I check everyday. Waiting on the ammo as well, one of the pellets I ordered is on back order, they will ship when everything is in. I'm trying out a few different weights and styles of pellets to see which one shoots best.
So just to recap,
I have a really nice scope,
No rifle to put it on,
And no ammo to shoot.
I hate this lockdown covid crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 28, 2020)

@TimR That's not horrible for a air pistol of that vintage. Fun wasn't it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 28, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> @TimR That's not horrible for a air pistol of that vintage. Fun wasn't it?



Tick, pulled an 021 recoil to put on a new cord. Only one dog, I assume it had two at one time???


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 28, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Tick, pulled an 021 recoil to put on a new cord. Only one dog, I assume it had two at one time???


Dunno, does the starter pully have a spot for another dog? Take a pic and start a new thread and we can figure it out.


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 28, 2020)

@woodtickgreg , Greg, please so firm my education on airguns. They require an argument specific scope, right? Something about the way the air gun fires? Thanks in advance


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 28, 2020)

@Gdurfey break barrels, or Springer's as they are called need a tough scope. They have been known to break scopes in time due to the forces they generate in 2 directions. Pre charged pneumatic guns have almost no recoil, so any good rifle scope can be used. The gun I ordered wont have any recoil either, it's a pcp with it's own on board pump. Pcp guns are usually very accurate because there is no recoil like a Springer has. Springer's only need to be cocked once, can have very good power, but also need to be learned how to shoot accurately because of the recoil from the strong springs in them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Dunno, does the starter pully have a spot for another dog? Take a pic and start a new thread and we can figure it out.



Yep, it has two spots, 180 degrees offset like most. It was just like it was never put in. Already put it back together. Not worth a thread to me. 

Maybe today the scope will have a friend to lean on...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2020)

Got an email from buds, the gun has finally shipped. I have a tracking number but it's not in the system yet so I dont know when it will be here yet. It might not show up in the system until Monday. But it shipped!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 3, 2020)

Tracking number is in the system now, might see the gun Wednesday. Fingers crossed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2020)

Ups just sent me a text, rifle will be delivered tomorrow. Pellets will be delivered Saturday. Once I get the rifle I'll be able to determine if the scope rings will work or not. I ordered several different weights and styles of pellets to determine which one the gun likes best. All air guns like different pellets, some shoot more consistent than others.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill (May 6, 2020)

Waiting eagerly to see your new gun. For about 5 years now I've asked my dad that if he sees an old Schuetzen at a decent price, I would be interested. No decent prices yet. Unfortunately, he had already sold his before I asked! He did that also with his Model A pickup - thankfully. Wife would have killed me if I had bought it. Anyways, instead of a Schuetzen, I am thinking about a target air rifle. 

Dad, still has my old pump Benjamin. He uses it to chase away snakes. I have one old Benjamin, but a couple of years ago, the pump lever broke near where it meets the piston. Alas, no air gun now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 6, 2020)

Its here!
Box was in good shape.


 Stanley approved, lol.


 Packaged well, owners manual, fill probe, 2 rotary clips, and a lube bottle.


 Its not as heavy as it looks.


 I want to read the manual before I play with it.


 
Supper cool. Pellets should be here today sometime.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2020)

Got my assortment of ammo today. I can't believe how well packaged this stuff was. I've gotten regular ammo that wasn't packaged as good, lol


 
I got a pretty good assortment of various styles and weights to see which one the gun likes best. Most of the reviews I looked at the gun seems to like this brand best so we'll see. Another good brand is JSB.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 9, 2020)

Today I played with the rifle a little. Tried to mount the scope. The scope came with rings but they where weaver style and way to big. This gun has an 11mm dovetail. So I ordered the correct rings today. Try again soon, lol.
I did remove the standard sights.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 18, 2020)

I finally got the correct scope rings in the mail today. That took forever to get here! Apparently in sat in a Detroit post office for a week.
Hawke rings for the Hawke scope.


 I used a couple small micro bubble levels to get everything lined up.


 

 Yay! The magazine clears the scope with mid height scope rings.


 And the big end clears as well.


 Here it is in the case, several styles and weights of pellets to find out which one it likes.


 
Now I just have to find time to get out to my buddies place out in the country so I can sight it in. I'm anxious to shoot it!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2020)

I got these shooting bags delivered today, pretty cool. Like a sandbag but filled with a synthetic material. This should really be a big help sighting in the air rifle, or any rifle as far as that goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (May 19, 2020)

Very cool, excited for ya! Looking forward to you perhaps uploading a vid of shooting it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 20, 2020)

A video probably wont happen, my video camera is broken and all I have is my phone.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 12, 2020)

Yesterday at my birthday party I had my step son and a friend help me load the shooting bench into my truck.





I took it out to my friends place today.
It's going to go under the tree.



We set it on some blocks, and theres a nice dirt berm to shoot at.



Got my shooting bags on the bench and the gun rack works well.



Loaded up the magazines.



The first shots I took was at about 30 feet, just wanted to get on paper at first.



Only took 1 magazine to get on the bull.



It took me a little over 130 pumps to get it to full 3,000psi. Then it was 10 shots on low power and 20 pumps brought it right back to full pressure.
The good..... it's super quiet, has no recoil like a Springer air rifle, veryaccurate. I tried many pellets with it. It seems to like heavier pellets, you get a lot of flyers with the lighter ones. I really like this air rifle.
The bad......it broke already! Something with the pump mechanism, may be a valve or something. I couldn't open it fully and it was very hard to close. I had to open the pressure release screw toget it closed. That ended my day of shooting and I was just getting started, was really getting the scope fine tuned. Shot about 150 pellets through it before it malfunctioned. Oh well, I guess I call the company next week.
But I really dig this gun!

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 12, 2020)

How big were your groups, and from what distance? DId you stretch it out distance wise?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 12, 2020)

I didnt get any further than 25 yards before the malfunction. I had intended to do at least 50 yards but didnt get to do that. I was experimenting with different pellets to see which one it liked before going out further and working on tightening up the groups. So to be continued........but it liked the pellets in the pic above the best. I'll use those for further testing and refinement.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> The bad......it broke already!



Well poop. Thats not what I wanted to read.
Do you only have one air gun? I forgot....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2020)

No I have 2, both are broken, lol. Ones a very old Sheridan that I've had since I was a teenager. I gotta call the company on this new one and see what we can do. I'm thinking its gotta be a valve or something not closing and pressurizing the pump piston. When it was working it was awesome.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 13, 2020)

I have that larger rest bag Greg and love it; will have to go back and look for that smaller bag! Bummer about the gun; let us know how they treat you; I know that is important to me these days!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2020)

I called them today, they are sending me an email that I need to fill out and then they'll send me a pick up tag. They are going to cover it under warranty.  Me so happy! I do like this gun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2020)

Ra and pick up tag sent, boxed up and shipped, they received it and sent me a confirmation of receipt. Waiting to hear what the found. So far customer service has been good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 23, 2020)

Well they sent me a brand new rifle, must not have been repairable or able to do in a timely manor. Even with the whole covid thing it took 2 months to get it back. Only real bad thing is now I have to start all over with mounting the scope and sighting it in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 23, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well they sent me a brand new rifle, must not have been repairable or able to do in a timely manor. Even with the whole covid thing it took 2 months to get it back. Only real bad thing is now I have to start all over with mounting the scope and sighting it in.
> View attachment 193895



Sighting it in is the fun part! Enjoy the process and good luck with this one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 23, 2020)

Wow. Hope this one is is keeper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 23, 2020)

Dang, bummer on having to repeat scope set up. Good thing under warranty but would have been nice to know cause if an isolated issue or longer term weakness. Sounds like it’s a charmer though!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2020)

I'll say this, when it was working before the malfunction it shot beautifully and was very accurate.
Walked it right up to the bullseye.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok, have you gotten to shoot the new one? How is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2021)

I have not shot the new one. But now that the weather is breaking I should be able to soon.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 9, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have not shot the new one. But now that the weather is breaking I should be able to soon.


Did you ever make it out with the new rifle? Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 9, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Did you ever make it out with the new rifle? Chuck


I have not, life has gotten in the way. I got a shotgun that needs the sight zeroed in as well. Work sucks the life out me sometimes. Getting harder as I get older, just don't have the drive that I did even ten years ago.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------

